# Goose neck trailer to pull a backhoe - Thoughts



## MatthewG

Just bought a backhoe and have been looking into options to pull it, since my little trailer wont cut it - obviously.

My big dump is in my opinion not reliable enough, and I don't want to buy an air brake backhoe trailer

I have been looking into the 25' goose neck 20K Lb backhoe trailers

Seem reasonably priced both new and used, Id sell my little trailer and I could then haul the skid-steer and pushers in one trip

http://www.ebay.com/itm/321035888896?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

http://www.ebay.com/itm/281035402347?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## tuney443

MatthewG;1533623 said:


> Just bought a backhoe and have been looking into options to pull it, since my little trailer wont cut it - obviously.
> 
> My big dump is in my opinion not reliable enough, and I don't want to buy an air brake backhoe trailer
> 
> I have been looking into the 25' goose neck 20K Lb backhoe trailers
> 
> Seem reasonably priced both new and used, Id sell my little trailer and I could then haul the skid-steer and pushers in one trip
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/321035888896?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/281035402347?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


Both trailers look fine. More importantly,what are you using for the horsey?


----------



## MatthewG

tuney443;1533631 said:


> Both trailers look fine. More importantly,what are you using for the horsey?


Might buy a new/used F450 in the spring if the winter is good, I think this is the last year for the 7.3 350, time for someone else to to enjoy her, we will see.

I see guys pulling these with 1 tons


----------



## tuney443

MatthewG;1533636 said:


> Might buy a new/used F450 in the spring if the winter is good, I think this is the last year for the 7.3 350, time for someone else to to enjoy her, we will see.
> 
> I see guys pulling these with 1 tons


That would make a good combo Matthew.Very glad you're not one of those who think a pickup can tow a loaded 10 ton trailer legally and more importantly--SAFELY.


----------



## Mark13

How big of a machine you looking to move? We put a Case 580 extend a hoe on a 20+5 gooseneck and it's pretty tight. A 25+5 would make a big difference, a 30+5 would be even better.


A 450? Heck I'd pull that with my pickup.


----------



## MatthewG

Mark13;1533696 said:


> How big of a machine you looking to move? We put a Case 580 extend a hoe on a 20+5 gooseneck and it's pretty tight. A 25+5 would make a big difference, a 30+5 would be even better.
> 
> A 450? Heck I'd pull that with my pickup. [/QUO
> 
> Same here case 580L, I dont think a pickup pulling that would fly around here, I have hills and cops and traffic to deal with, its just something Im thinking about for spring


----------



## Mark13

MatthewG;1533804 said:


> Mark13;1533696 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How big of a machine you looking to move? We put a Case 580 extend a hoe on a 20+5 gooseneck and it's pretty tight. A 25+5 would make a big difference, a 30+5 would be even better.
> 
> A 450? Heck I'd pull that with my pickup.
> 
> 
> 
> Same here case 580L, I dont think a pickup pulling that would fly around here, I have hills and cops and traffic to deal with, its just something Im thinking about for spring
Click to expand...

I didn't say it was legal, I just said I'd do it lol


----------



## peteo1

Hope its a small backhoe. By the time you subtract the weight of the trailer that doesn't leave you much. My guess is that gooseneck weighs in around 5k which only leaves 15k for equipment. Kinda slim for a backhoe Imo.


----------



## goel

Whats your backhoe? Mine weighs almost 19k lbs.


----------



## MatthewG

1996 Case 580L I thought the specs said about 16,000 Lbs

Doesnt have to be a 20K trailer, lots out there 20-25k Lbs


----------



## Mark13

You can also get a trailer spec'd with 12k axles to increase the weight capacity. Along with electric over hydraulic (disc) brakes that make stopping easier as well.

Also depending on how picky you want to get you could still put a 17k machine on a 20k trailer and be legal if you tongue/pin weight is making up the difference. 


You will have to watch when buying a trailer what the empty weight is, my 23+5 is 8,000lbs empty. I've seen some in the 5-6k range and some heavier then mine.


----------



## peteo1

MatthewG;1533926 said:


> 1996 Case 580L I thought the specs said about 16,000 Lbs
> 
> Doesnt have to be a 20K trailer, lots out there 20-25k Lbs


That sounds about right for a 580. We have one at my job that wieghs in around 17k but it has a few extras on it.


----------



## cat320

well if it's just an L it should be comming in around 12-14K they are the lighter of the case backhoe family of 580l the super l and the 590l.
with the new trucks and engine brakes and built in brake controlers pluse the HP very doable for a pickup to tow a small 580 long as you don't exceed the MFG's weight raiting for truck and trailer leagal or truck wise there shouldn't be a problem. way back when i would say your nuts to pull even goosneck with a pick up but things have changed. you still need to have your class A to drive it .


----------



## tuney443

MatthewG;1533926 said:


> 1996 Case 580L I thought the specs said about 16,000 Lbs
> 
> Doesnt have to be a 20K trailer, lots out there 20-25k Lbs


Just keep in mind when a manufacturer calls their trailer a 10 ton trailer[or any other rated by the ton trailer] ,that doesn't always mean you can load 20,000 lbs. on her. Some companies include the empty[tare] weight onto the GVW of the trailer.


----------



## cat320

I found my book on the 580L lightest configuration is 12,575 the heaviest is 15,244. now i guess you can't account for special buckets or attachments but this is for a 1997 model year

the supper L is 13,283 to 15764 and the 590 is 16,166 to 17,522


----------



## IC-Smoke

Go with a 25+5 Your backhoe from the bucket to rear of the tires will be around 19', then you let the hoe down and your hanging off the back of the trailer. With the extra room of the 25+5 you will be able to get more of the weight on the trailer axles to lighten your tongue weight

3500srw dodge 4:10 rear, 35'+5' load max trailer gvwr 21K, Case 480E weighs in at 12K


----------



## 90plow

Why not buy a tag trailer for your single axle? It could be reliable enough for the amount of towing youll do. I agree the pickup can pull it just if the brakes malfunction which is very possible with electric brakes of any kind the pickup wont have the brakes to stop it alone.. Its alot of weight for a pickup.


----------



## tuney443

90plow;1534750 said:


> Why not buy a tag trailer for your single axle? It could be reliable enough for the amount of towing youll do. I agree the pickup can pull it just if the brakes malfunction which is very possible with electric brakes of any kind the pickup wont have the brakes to stop it alone.. Its alot of weight for a pickup.


I completely agree but Mathew knows best for his operation. I need my dump truck on almost every job so it's a natural for me to pull my 10 ton er off a pintle hook.Even with air brakes on the horse,I like electric brakes on the trailer so occasionally I can pull it with my 3500 either empty or sometimes with something light on it like a car.I also like plenty of azz under me when I tow heavy.Just 1 bad wire on those electric brakes with a pickup pulling and you will definitely get some serious anal puckering.


----------



## MatthewG

Eric I don't think the single axle is reliable enough IMO to pull that weight. I have an opportunity other than pulling my skid and hoe to make money with a goose neck


----------



## 90plow

I think we need to discuss your buisness ventures further. How bout we get together in atlantic city on dec. 22nd? Seriously though electric brakes are scary sometimes. I think the bigger the gooseneck the better. You thinking hot shot hauling or just people in general paying you to move stuff?


----------



## MatthewG

We better discuss this in the VIP in AC, cant give out all my secrets to success!


----------



## MatthewG

IC-Smoke;1534746 said:


> Go with a 25+5 Your backhoe from the bucket to rear of the tires will be around 19', then you let the hoe down and your hanging off the back of the trailer. With the extra room of the 25+5 you will be able to get more of the weight on the trailer axles to lighten your tongue weight
> 
> 3500srw dodge 4:10 rear, 35'+5' load max trailer gvwr 21K, Case 480E weighs in at 12K


Is that 25+5? Looks bigger. What do you like better 3 wheels a side single, or dually 4?


----------



## IC-Smoke

MatthewG;1534958 said:


> Is that 25+5? Looks bigger. What do you like better 3 wheels a side single, or dually 4?


that is a 35'+5' load max.

I bought a corn pro 20+5 14K tandem single gooseneck and it was fine for hauling my 01 dodge ram std cab on but biggest downfall was I had to pull the truck all the way forward, flip the ramps then roll back over the ramps in order to get the right tounge weight. I sold that and found this 40' load max for $3K and used it for a little bit but it was wayyyy to long for me! I turned around and sold it for $6200.

I would def go tandem dual axles!!!! that first and third axle really twist going around corners and I dont like that at all!!

I'm currently hunting for a 10ton 25' tandem dual tag trailer to pull the backhoe behind my dump truck to save my pickup and as stated before it is a little safer to handle.


----------



## Duster340

I've towed a 580 c extendahoe behind a one ton pickup with relative ease, however I did tow a 580sl, once. From that day on I only moved the L model with our peterbilt ten yarder. The Extra 4000lbs of the newer machine made the combo of trailer and backhoe outweigh the pickup by such a large amount that common sense got the better of me.


----------



## FredG

MatthewG said:


> Just bought a backhoe and have been looking into options to pull it, since my little trailer wont cut it - obviously.
> 
> My big dump is in my opinion not reliable enough, and I don't want to buy an air brake backhoe trailer
> 
> I have been looking into the 25' goose neck 20K Lb backhoe trailers
> 
> Seem reasonably priced both new and used, Id sell my little trailer and I could then haul the skid-steer and pushers in one trip
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/321035888896?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/281035402347?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


Maybe I'm misunderstanding you. A air brake truck can tow a electric brake trailer. Just need the brake controller in the cab. Works fine for me.


----------



## Hysert

Go tandum duals.... three axles tend to burn tires off like no tmr.. JME...


----------



## John_DeereGreen

I'm pretty sure he's bought something by now...post is from 5 years ago


----------



## Philbilly2

John_DeereGreen said:


> I'm pretty sure he's bought something by now...post is from 5 years ago


LOL

You let the cat out of the bag Jarret!!!


----------



## Mike_PS

yeah, I think I agree with Jarret on this so I'm closing it out


----------

